# please help me



## nepali

hi i want to know that after medical does DIBP takes interview with student or not? and i have applied my SVP on 19th dec 2013 and done medical on forst week of jan 2014. how long i need to get my visa ? please help... i have got my depended into my application and its our 573 SVP . i am from nepal.. thank you

please some 1 help me


----------



## aalya

hi i same problem here logged my file on 7jan. and got my medical done twice and my classes are on 24 feb but not yet got my visa ...so worried i applied under svp i am from india what should i do ...please help


----------



## nepali

aalya said:


> hi i same problem here logged my file on 7jan. and got my medical done twice and my classes are on 24 feb but not yet got my visa ...so worried i applied under svp i am from india what should i do ...please help


7th jan? and u did medical 2 times ?why 2 times?? and u did medical asking by DIBP Or u did it on your choice( at the time u applied visa)? what is the case??don ory ..u ll get visa..


----------



## aalya

firstly on my own because the agent said n second embassy asked for it so.... but the problem is my classes are on Tuesday an d if i don't get the visa till that time then what


----------



## nepali

aalya said:


> firstly on my own because the agent said n second embassy asked for it so.... but the problem is my classes are on Tuesday an d if i don't get the visa till that time then what


u need to waait. i dont see any choice.. hope we gonna get our visa soon...


----------



## aalya

nepali said:


> u need to waait. i dont see any choice.. hope we gonna get our visa soon...


yup hope so


----------



## zypsy

You need to get new intake COE


----------



## aalya

zypsy said:


> You need to get new intake COE


ohhhh if i don't get my visa tomorrow right .... and coe will take the same processing time like 1 month or not and offer letter also?????????


----------



## zypsy

aalya said:


> ohhhh if i don't get my visa tomorrow right .... and coe will take the same processing time like 1 month or not and offer letter also?????????


No you don't need to get offer letter again..new coe won't take too long like first one


----------



## aalya

zypsy said:


> No you don't need to get offer letter again..new coe won't take too long like first one


thanku dear... just one more thing do i need send all my documents again for coe and also want to know that what about my visa and file


----------



## zypsy

aalya said:


> thanku dear... just one more thing do i need send all my documents again for coe and also want to know that what about my visa and file


No you don't need to send. They already got your documents. You can check your visa processing status online in VFS website.

Thanks


----------



## aalya

cheked it but still under process


----------



## Move Migration

Here's a summary of all the bridging visas:

www.immi.gov.au/visas/bridging


----------

